# Red bellied snake sends guards at Qld government Executive building into a panic



## Fuscus (Nov 21, 2011)

Comment #18 is a cracker

Red bellied snake sends guards at Qld government Executive building into a panic | Courier Mail


----------



## Poggle (Nov 21, 2011)

I love the thriller ending..... ``The red belly is the sweetest thing under the sun until you upset them. Then you are in for a whole lot of pain.’’


Sounds like a movie


----------



## Leasdraco (Dec 9, 2011)

I couldnt be too worried about a red-belly,see them too often.they are one of my favorite Aussie snakes.and sweet if left alone.browns on the other hand...


----------

